# My gecko's playing



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

That looks great! Do you have a full tank shot? I need some ideas for when i upgrade the viv that mines in


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha great pic!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> That looks great! Do you have a full tank shot? I need some ideas for when i upgrade the viv that mines in
> [snapback]977020[/snapback]​


here you go


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow! Very nice setup!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Haha geat setup!..do they ever fall off that rock?
Eden


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Eden said:


> Haha geat setup!..do they ever fall off that rock?
> Eden
> 
> 
> ...


not that i know .. actually i never seen them climbing on top of it .. The agama agama do use it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW!! Nice set-up!! 
And great lookin' leo's!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

for those who didnt't saw it yet .. here's a full tank pic of the eeh eh tanks ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That's pretty sweet!








Nice job!!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome!!
Eden


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

killarbee said:


> for those who didnt't saw it yet .. here's a full tank pic of the eeh eh tanks ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










very nice

What have you got living in each tank?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Burf said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > for those who didnt't saw it yet .. here's a full tank pic of the eeh eh tanks ?
> ...


thnx

from l - r

"desert" pair leo's + pair agama agama
"jungle" 1x Lamprolepis smaragdina + Mochlus fernandi (skinks)
"forest" a pair corn snakes


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Anything in the big tank, damn those setups are nice as f*ck


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

TormenT said:


> Anything in the big tank, damn those setups are nice as f*ck
> [snapback]982407[/snapback]​


on the pic there's nothing in there.
atm there are 5 goldfish in it and some more decoration.. the whole setup isn't finished yet.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

you must have a fatass cash flow for something like that, all your set ups are amazing and nice pics too by the way


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

zrreber said:


> you must have a fatass cash flow for something like that, all your set ups are amazing and nice pics too by the way
> [snapback]983658[/snapback]​


nah i started this project in Januari 05 so i'm building this thing bit by bit as long the "_fatass cash flow_" lasts this month


----------

